# Outside water tap



## lol197777 (May 26, 2011)

A few weeks ago I tried to turn on the tap outside to get my garden ready and I was not getting any water coming through the timer that I have hooked up. When I went inside I found a big puddle in my basement (I found the water) I looked at the pipe and found that is not broken and when I got a friend to help me, when she turned the water on full blast water started coming down the wall and into the basement. I am wondering how do I fix this, can I do it on my own or will I have to call a plumber?


----------



## Redwood (May 26, 2011)

You have a frost proof hosebibb that has frozen over the winter...

This is usually caused by leaving a hose attached over the winter.

The frost proof hosebibbs actually have a long pipe that extends back into the house some are even a foot long. The water ia actually shut off back at the end of this tube inside the house where it is warm enough not to freeze. This tube normally is pitched to drain and will drain if installed correctly when a hose is not attached. If not the long tube will freeze and split, then leak whenever it is turned on inside the house.

The entire frost proof hosebibb will need to be replaced. Some have threaded connections and may unscrew but most of the time they are sweated in place. Your being able to replace it depends on your abilities and in most cases that includes the ability to sweat a pipe.


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 27, 2011)

This is what happened to your sillcock. 







and here is a nice break down of how a frost-free sillcock works.  It might give you an idea of why this happened.  Redwood hit the nail on the head stating  its caused by leaving a hose on the sillcock during freezing temptress.


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 28, 2011)

I made a really good post here for you showing you a picture of what your sillcock looks like and the breakdown of what a frost free sill cock looks like but I guess I am not good enough for the mods to approve my posts.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 28, 2011)

WhiteTiger said:


> I made a really good post here for you showing you a picture of what your sillcock looks like and the breakdown of what a frost free sill cock looks like* but I guess I am not good enough for the mods to approve my posts*.



...awe come on, do you really want to start with this? We're not paid to do this, we have a life besides House Repair Talk... and when you get 5 posts you won't need moderator approval.

...oh, by the way, great post and very good info for the OP. And welcome to House Repair Talk if we haven't told you so.


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 29, 2011)

Well thank you for pointing out the restrictions will be lifted after my 5th post. And thank you for getting the post up for me.


----------



## Redwood (May 29, 2011)

Just go over and make an introduction, thank everybody for welcoming you, maybe tell a joke in general chit chat and you are good to go...

Welcome aboard and nice post!

And The mods need a pay raise here!
I say we double their salary!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Just go over and make an introduction, thank everybody for welcoming you, maybe tell a joke in general chit chat and you are good to go...
> 
> Welcome aboard and nice post!
> 
> ...



nahhh...I can't afford the tax bracket I'm in now, but thanks anyway. InspectorD might could use it tho.


----------



## inspectorD (May 31, 2011)

Double the aggravation we get now? I'm good.


----------



## lol197777 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone and the picture really helps, will be fixing it this weekend with my dad's help.


----------

